# Problema lavavajillas



## stradyus (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola, tengo un problema con un lavavajillas el cual me dejo de funcionar,procedi a desmontarlo y revisar placa y componentes, lo cual estaba todo bien exepto el fusible que estaba quemado,le compré el fusible y se lo coloqué,ahora enciende el problema está que cuando esta el interruptor en modo on la botonera de programa del aparato no funciona,si pongo el interruptor en modo off y continuamente pulso cualquier tecla del programa encienden los led y emite el pitido pero se apaga como a los 2 segundos, resumiendo hago click en el interruptor modo on y el porograma no funciona,seguidamente hago click en el interruptor en modo off y pulso el programa del aparato y se enciende apenas 2 seg,alguna sugerencia?

Saludos!!


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 30, 2012)

*alguna sugerencia?*
si, se me hace que podemos echarte una mano si nos dices marca y modelo del lavavajillas.....
alguna foto no estaria mal....
pero adelantandome a los acontecimientos te diria que puede ser el boton on off o si es electronico algun componente asociado....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 30, 2012)

> lo cual estaba todo bien exepto el fusible que estaba quemado


 mala señal en equipos de estos que trabajan a 220V como los lavarropa, tienden a exponer lo micros si es eso empieza a pensar como programar uno nuevo 

saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)

Primero de todo revisar fuente de alimentación

Segundo , revisat los triacs


----------



## stradyus (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahi vá una foto. el modelo del lavavajillas es Teka DW6 40 Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 2, 2013)

stradyus dijo....


> el problema está que cuando esta el interruptor en modo on la botonera de programa del aparato no funciona,si pongo el interruptor en modo off y continuamente pulso cualquier tecla del programa encienden los led y emite el pitido pero se apaga como a los 2 segundos



como dijo el amigo sstc, creo que lo que tenes es un pic y un uln2003, se me hace que se desprogramo...
veamos que opinan los compañeros, pero vas a necesitar un programador y el programa


----------

